# Lake - Mixed Breed



## lilstrlett (May 26, 2010)

We got Lake in January of 2008 when she was 3 months old. I saw her at Animal Care and Control and thought "I have to have this dog!" I convinced my boyfriend that we needed her, so I filled out the paperwork and we went back the next day so he could see what she looked liked. Every other dog had applications on them, multiple for most dogs, so we figured we would turn in the form and they would get back to us. To our surprise, they let us have her that day because they didn't want the people who dropped her off to come back and claim her. She was mistreated, malnourished, and much happier there than where she came from. We got to take her home a few days later after she got spayed, and we couldn't have been happier!

Here she when we first brought her home:


----------



## lilstrlett (May 26, 2010)

She only weighed 11lbs when we got her, and they told us she was a Pit Mix. Of course we spoiled her and bought her all kinds of toys. She quickly learned how to sit, but potty training took a bit more time. She eventually learned though. She started to get bigger, and started to get more spots on her ears and belly. They're all on her skin, and all of her hair is white.


----------



## lilstrlett (May 26, 2010)

The it seemed liked no time had passed and she was already full grown. She's now 35lbs and 2.5 years old. She's a great dog and very sweet. She's definitely mommy's girl, but listens to daddy more! She loves to play with other dogs, run around, and give kisses. When she's not playing outside, she's sleeping on the couch, or snuggling in the bed. She can be quite the lazy bones 

Here is she now:
In the snow








Going for a walk








Sleeping in her chair:


----------



## luvmymuts (Apr 23, 2010)

She is beautiful! My dog has the same eyes and I've been wanting to know what she is for a while now. People have said JRT/pitt. Rescue dogs are great aren't they!


----------



## Hollis (Jan 25, 2010)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## lilstrlett (May 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! We love her so much and think she's super cute... just not sure what she is, lol. We've heard everything from greyhound, to JRT, to dalmatian, and so on. We know she's pit something, because of her head, but she's definitely mixed with someone because she's small and all muscle and lean. No fat whatsoever on this dog! I wish we could fatten her up a little but but as much as we've tried, she won't gain any fat.

p.s. My mom's name is Hollis


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

She is an american bulldog. very probably pure. the spots are very very common in ABs of the more streamlined lines. Not a pit mix, not a dal mix. a VERY typey scott style american bulldog.


----------



## lilstrlett (May 26, 2010)

Here's a side view of her - anyone have any guesses as to what she could be?









Ignore her face - she hates the flash on the camera, so it makes her blink/squint, and she was licking her chops beacsause I just gave her a cookie, so her face looks a little weird, haha


----------



## lilstrlett (May 26, 2010)

If she were an american bulldog she would be much bigger and be a lot more filled out. I wouldn't rule out that breed mixed in with her, but she's definitely not a pure bred.



zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> She is an american bulldog. very probably pure. the spots are very very common in ABs of the more streamlined lines. Not a pit mix, not a dal mix. a VERY typey scott style american bulldog.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

there are two types of american bulldogs. Johnson is one, scott is the other...scott type bulldogs look a LOT like pit bulls..see above photo..some of them are on the thinner and smaller side. my friend's scott bully weighs 40 pounds and looks a lot like a brindled version of your dog...and Markus is purebred.


----------



## lilstrlett (May 26, 2010)

She definitely has that longness to her, and the muscles.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Im thinking BYB american bulldog, scott lines..very typey with non standard physcial confo or a scott bulldog/pit bull mix.


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

lilstrlett said:


> She only weighed 11lbs when we got her, and they told us she was a Pit Mix. Of course we spoiled her and bought her all kinds of toys. She quickly learned how to sit, but potty training took a bit more time. She eventually learned though. She started to get bigger, and started to get more spots on her ears and belly. They're all on her skin, and all of her hair is white.


She's so cute! She looks proud in this one. Like "That's right, I'm working this ribbon." <3


----------



## lilstrlett (May 26, 2010)

Lol thanks! I feel like it's more "(through the teeth) Ok mom, just take the picture and let's get this over with"



Chikyuu said:


> She's so cute! She looks proud in this one. Like "That's right, I'm working this ribbon." <3


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

SO beautiful! My dad has a pitt/lab and she has spots on her skin too! You seem like a very proud mama


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

PetersGirl said:


> SO beautiful! My dad has a pitt/lab and she has spots on her skin too! You seem like a very proud mama


pits dont have the spots.

your dad has an AB/lab mix.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Not wanting to steal your thread here, just posting pics of my dads dog...I dont see AB at all....


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

its definately a possibility that she has AB in her. Scott AB and Pits look very very very similar. the thing that made me say AB is that ive spend hundreds of thousands of hours both meeting pure pit bulls and studying pedigrees from over a hundred years worth of pit history.

Ive yet to see spots. Ive seen spots in Pit/Ab mixes plenty and a lot of ABs have them. but ive NEVER seen them in a purebred pit bull lol.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Well there is no "Standard" pit color... theyre not in the AKC registry so whos to say that pits dont have spots? She looks like a moomoo patterned Pit to me. She was also rescued from a man who bred pits to fight. Her litter was going to be bait for the fighter dogs because they were accidentally bred with a labrador.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

PetersGirl said:


> Well there is no "Standard" pit color... theyre not in the AKC registry so whos to say that pits dont have spots? She looks like a moomoo patterned Pit to me.


They are registered in Ukc and ADBA. whether they are AKC or not means nothing. Pits were being registered years before the AKC even existed.

and the point about pedigrees is the fact that if spots came in pits...they should be in the records. something like that is genetic. it would show up somewhere.

could be that i havent seen it yet but that's not very likely considering ive been doing intensive research on the breed for over 6 years.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Point taken....


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

no offence intended. I can look again if you would like.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Lake looks a LOT like my friend's Boxer, Yuki. She is white and has spots just like your dog. She came from a BYB, so she's not very well bred, and seems smaller than most boxers. Yuki has a more pushed in nose than Lake, though, but the body, size, eyes, coloring and ears look very similar. If her nose was a little shorter she would look exactly like Yuki. I'm not sure if it's proper to breed white Boxers, but I do know that they're not too uncommon. I would venture to guess that your dog is mostly Boxer, with either some Pit or JRT mixed in.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

She is BEAUTIFUL, whatever her breed. I hope you'll share lots more pictures! Oh, and fantastic name too.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

sorry Petersgirl

i consulted my Pit Bull elders, and i was incorrect. There are pits with spots.

I still think the Op's dog is an AB or AB mix though.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I love her name too!! Its what I named my little monster girl. I spell hers Laik though...I thought that I picked out a unique name  My eyes nearly popped when I saw your thread title!! LOL
YOUR Lake is quite a beautiful, lovely girl BTW!!


----------



## lilstrlett (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the sweet comments everyone!

yappy - My boyfriend and I sat at Starbucks for like 2 hours trying to come up with a name, and we were like "An L name, we need an L name..." and thought of a couple. He decided on Lake and I thought it was also unique! Great minds think alike I guess  I'm also from VA!

Nargle - She does look a lot like a white Boxer. The first vet we brought her to said she might be because of her underbite. She looks like so many different breeds, so picking one main one is so hard!


----------



## lilstrlett (May 26, 2010)

Here are some more pictures of her:

Mmmm cookies









I'll get this stuffing out!









Stick!









In the car after a hike:


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

She really reminds me of the dog from The Little Rascals.. Petey!! I think AB mix sounds dead on. 

Lilstrlett in the last photo, is Lake wearing a harness or a doggie seatbelt? Its so cool looking! 

Zim I am sorry I got offended! I just know that Jakki (my dads dog) has a lot of Pit in her. She is built way too much like a Pit that I just cant see any AB in her... she is about 65 lbs and only about the size of a small lab. She is all muscle, but wouldnt hurt a flea


----------

